# Word of advice for you



## JMAA (Jul 4, 2012)

*DO NOT abuse fan service.*
It's ok to please your fans, give them something new and stuff. But whenever anyone mentions anything like Skrillex, Excission, deadmau5 or anything you should base off your tunes to be better,* NO IS FUCKING NO*, sweetie.
You're not Skrillex. You're not deadmau5. You're not even Lapfox Trax. You're YOU. YOU make YOUR MUSIC. YOU do YOUR MUSIC AS YOU WISH. Nobody has to shit on you about yourself doing the Mr. Skrillex' growl wobble shit-bass that's in every of his mainstream musical feces, or how you should CHANGE YOUR STYLE. That's forcing a style on an artist, which is SAD and LAME.
Many, MANY artists went down because of this forced fan service. Even videogames. People liked dubstep, they wanted dubstep in games, and now games have dubstep, which is horrible. It made the games cookie cutters for kids and they feed the fat cows. NO DEVELOPERS DID BENEFIT.
And that was my case. I need no imitating to mainstream crybabies.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 5, 2012)

JMAA said:


> and now games have dubstep


I am very okay with this.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 6, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I am very okay with this.



Unless it really repeats over all cookie-cutter mainstream games.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2012)

JMAA said:


> and now games have dubstep



I am not okay with this


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2012)

JMAA said:


> Many, MANY artists went down because of this forced fan service. Even videogames. People liked dubstep, they wanted dubstep in games, and now games have dubstep, which is horrible.



Better than that generic military music you hear all the time in scifi shooters.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 6, 2012)

But I do agree with what the OP has to say.  You should make an effort to be your own musician, and create your own things.  I personally DISLIKE it when my music sounds too much like an artist I know of.  It makes me feel like I'm being a copycat, rather than being an original musician.  I want to make my own stuff, not just do covers of other people's work.  I like being original.


----------



## DixieRoo (Jul 6, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> But I do agree with what the OP has to say.  You should make an effort to be your own musician, and create your own things.  I personally DISLIKE it when my music sounds too much like an artist I know of.  It makes me feel like I'm being a copycat, rather than being an original musician.  I want to make my own stuff, not just do covers of other people's work.  I like being original.



I don't think anyone should feel shitty about themselves as an artist if their stuff sounds like someone you're influenced by. Like, sounding like and being are totally different things if that makes any sense.

Like, I draw a lot of inspiration from Yelawolf for my music, and it comes across and there's some totally reminiscent of Yelawolf things in my songs, but I've not yet been told that it sounds like I'm ripping off Yelawolf, because there's a wide variety of influences I'm pulling from at the same time.

TL;DR: Use all of your influences to experiment around and find "your" sound, and then it'll always come across as yours.


----------

